# Vuse Epod



## codemonkey (3/2/21)

Hi All

I see twisp is now selling the Vuse Epod. I assume it is going to replace the cliq and cue.

Has anyone tried it , and how does it compare to the cliq/cue since it is a nic salt with max 3%.


thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP (3/2/21)

Its pretty good.. im enjoying the vape.. traded my Cue in yesterday and got the black Epod2 with 2 x 3% flavour pods. They also had 5% in some flavours btw..

Vape experience is the same if not a bit better than my old Cue.. does kick a bit more because its salts.. but unfortunatly the throat hit is now missing..
Also, my pod is a bit loose when I drop it in the device.. magnets holds it in no prob, does not fall out, but it does rattle a bit.

But for something on the go that I just drop in my pocket for at work, I'm happy. 

Oh yeah, battery life is excellent. I started vaping on it yesterday out the box, and its still going.. no charge yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SJY124 (3/2/21)

KarlDP said:


> Its pretty good.. im enjoying the vape.. traded my Cue in yesterday and got the black Epod2 with 2 x 3% flavour pods. They also had 5% in some flavours btw..
> 
> Vape experience is the same if not a bit better than my old Cue.. does kick a bit more because its salts.. but unfortunatly the throat hit is now missing..
> Also, my pod is a bit loose when I drop it in the device.. magnets holds it in no prob, does not fall out, but it does rattle a bit.
> ...



Hi @KarlDP 
What did you take with? Just the Cue device, or the box and charger etc.?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (3/2/21)

https://www.vuse.com/za/en/promotions-exchange#custom-arrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/2/21)

codemonkey said:


> Hi All
> 
> I see twisp is now selling the Vype Epod. I assume it is going to replace the cliq and cue.
> 
> ...



@codemonkey, you might want to change the title of the thread. The device is a *Vuse* ePod, not Vype.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## codemonkey (3/2/21)

KarlDP said:


> Its pretty good.. im enjoying the vape.. traded my Cue in yesterday and got the black Epod2 with 2 x 3% flavour pods. They also had 5% in some flavours btw..
> 
> Vape experience is the same if not a bit better than my old Cue.. does kick a bit more because its salts.. but unfortunatly the throat hit is now missing..
> Also, my pod is a bit loose when I drop it in the device.. magnets holds it in no prob, does not fall out, but it does rattle a bit.
> ...


Darn , the throat hit is why I liked the cue

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KarlDP (3/2/21)

SJY124 said:


> Hi @KarlDP
> What did you take with? Just the Cue device, or the box and charger etc.?


Took the promotion for the Vuse Epod2.. Just exchange your Cue device..

Oh and the promotion code from the twisp app on my phone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (3/2/21)

codemonkey said:


> Darn , the throat hit is why I liked the cue


But its still a decent vape thou... and the range of new flavours are great..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (3/2/21)

Pi


KarlDP said:


> Its pretty good.. im enjoying the vape.. traded my Cue in yesterday and got the black Epod2 with 2 x 3% flavour pods. They also had 5% in some flavours btw..
> 
> Vape experience is the same if not a bit better than my old Cue.. does kick a bit more because its salts.. but unfortunatly the throat hit is now missing..
> Also, my pod is a bit loose when I drop it in the device.. magnets holds it in no prob, does not fall out, but it does rattle a bit.
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (4/2/21)

For exchanges, seems like you have to buy the pods extra, the exchange is only for the device and the kit doesn't come with pods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (4/2/21)

Got mine in gold. I like the device.

Got the berry pods which are like rebel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (4/2/21)

KarlDP said:


> Its pretty good.. im enjoying the vape.. traded my Cue in yesterday and got the black Epod2 with 2 x 3% flavour pods. They also had 5% in some flavours btw..
> 
> Vape experience is the same if not a bit better than my old Cue.. does kick a bit more because its salts.. but unfortunatly the throat hit is now missing..
> Also, my pod is a bit loose when I drop it in the device.. magnets holds it in no prob, does not fall out, but it does rattle a bit.
> ...


Agree with this 100%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NikiE (5/5/21)

codemonkey said:


> Hi All
> 
> I see twisp is now selling the Vuse Epod. I assume it is going to replace the cliq and cue.
> 
> ...



I am finding that the vuse pod liquid just goes too fast. Is anyone else having the same issue? The Pod although stays in place as its magnetic does rattle a bit. I'm not happy with my swap of the cue. 

Can anyone recommend another twisp that is the open system for the ladies? Something not too bulky?

Thank you


----------



## HPBotha (5/5/21)

NikiE said:


> I am finding that the vuse pod liquid just goes too fast.  Is anyone else having the same issue? The Pod although stays in place as its magnetic does rattle a bit. I'm not happy with my swap of the cue.
> 
> Can anyone recommend another twisp that is the open system for the ladies? Something not too bulky?
> 
> Thank you


I would point you to the Clearo or Clearo Pod - another option is the Tyko Plus. PM me and I'll get the Support team to help you out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (5/5/21)

HPBotha said:


> I would point you to the Clearo or Clearo Pod - another option is the Tyko Plus. PM me and I'll get the Support team to help you out.



@HPBotha @NikiE I know a few people who are very happy with their purchase of the Tyko Plus. What is really cool about it are the two driptips (which you guys call a mouthpiece). One for DL and one for MTL. Nice!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/5/21)

Did my trade-in today - got a free Vuse with the dark tobacco. Not a bad run-around/spare car device. The tobacco is very good...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (6/5/21)

NikiE said:


> I am finding that the vuse pod liquid just goes too fast. Is anyone else having the same issue?



Someone else told me the same thing today and they've decided to keep using their Cue (they didn't swop it).
@HPBotha


----------



## NikiE (9/5/21)

So it's not just me. Totally unhappy at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NikiE (9/5/21)

HPBotha said:


> I would point you to the Clearo or Clearo Pod - another option is the Tyko Plus. PM me and I'll get the Support team to help you out.



I am going to get the clero yes definitely. R116 I paid for 2 pods that barely last

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/5/21)

I spotted the Vuse branding on the McClarren F1 car yesterday... I guess BAT is gonna 'drive' this brand internationally...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (24/5/21)

Rude Rudi said:


> I spotted the Vuse branding on the McClarren F1 car yesterday... I guess BAT is gonna 'drive' this brand internationally...



I wonder how much the ad cost them?


----------



## Superman182 (24/5/21)

Hi All

I forgot my Cue at the office so decided to go and buy another one. The guy at the Twisp/Vuse kiosk said it would be better to get a Vuse at this point in time rather than the Cue as they will become obsolete. It only cost R199 for the Vuse device and a packed with 2 pods. I opted for the Strawberry and it is a bit disgusting. Has the same cardboard taste that my new Smok coils used to have before the juice has been absorbed thoroughly. Also, no throat hit as mentioned above (I did opt for the 1.6% rather than the 3%, so that might be why). Then, after 3 hours of using it, it stopped working. White light stays on, but not firing when I take a drag. Changing pods and charging also didn't help - white light still on permanently. What a piece of junk. So glad I didn't trade my Cue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (25/5/21)

Superman182 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I forgot my Cue at the office so decided to go and buy another one. The guy at the Twisp/Vuse kiosk said it would be better to get a Vuse at this point in time rather than the Cue as they will become obsolete. It only cost R199 for the Vuse device and a packed with 2 pods. I opted for the Strawberry and it is a bit disgusting. Has the same cardboard taste that my new Smok coils used to have before the juice has been absorbed thoroughly. Also, no throat hit as mentioned above (I did opt for the 1.6% rather than the 3%, so that might be why). Then, after 3 hours of using it, it stopped working. White light stays on, but not firing when I take a drag. Changing pods and charging also didn't help - white light still on permanently. What a piece of junk. So glad I didn't trade my Cue.



@Superman182 
Take the device back to the kiosk and they will have a look at it and replace it if it's faulty. 
Try one of the other flavours. They have some pretty good ones and you were unlucky to choose one which disappointed you.


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/5/21)

Hooked said:


> I wonder how much the ad cost them?



It is not an ad, it is a multi-year sponsorship deal worth millions... It seems BAT found a loophole following the banning of tobacco advertising a number of years ago. The sponsorship deal spans across the McLaren motorsport portfolio and includes indy car & formula 1.
Vuse even released a McClaren-themed device! I am conflicted with it as we have BIG TOBACCO (effectively) advertising a vape brand... On the other hand, it may bring more customers, drive prices down, etc. Let's see how it plays out.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## MikeyMike (25/5/21)

NikiE said:


> I am finding that the vuse pod liquid just goes too fast. Is anyone else having the same issue? The Pod although stays in place as its magnetic does rattle a bit. I'm not happy with my swap of the cue.
> 
> Can anyone recommend another twisp that is the open system for the ladies? Something not too bulky?
> 
> Thank you


I totally agree. The pods are slightly smaller than the cue so there's a little bit less liquid. The only flavours I actually like are the mint and iced mango. The Cue was so much better! Plus the blueberry and rebel I miss!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Superman182 (25/5/21)

Hooked said:


> @Superman182
> Take the device back to the kiosk and they will have a look at it and replace it if it's faulty.
> Try one of the other flavours. They have some pretty good ones and you were unlucky to choose one which disappointed you.



Thank you I did go and exchange it. I must have misunderstood the guy yesterday as I asked to rather exchange it for another Cue but was informed they don't sell the Cue anymore. I also got the Dark Berry 5% flavour. Still almost no throat hit. Flavour better but still getting hints of cardboard/freshly sawed wood. Also produces a bigger cloud than the Cue, so I won't be able to use it in the office without anyone noticing. The custom charger will also become a hassle for obvious reasons. Only upside it that it's easier to see juice level in the Vuse's pods.

Sorry to be the negative/whiny one. But the Vuse is a step backwards imo. Might be a great device for someone not used to the Cue and Cliq.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (26/5/21)

Superman182 said:


> Thank you I did go and exchange it. I must have misunderstood the guy yesterday as I asked to rather exchange it for another Cue but was informed they don't sell the Cue anymore. I also got the Dark Berry 5% flavour. Still almost no throat hit. Flavour better but still getting hints of cardboard/freshly sawed wood. Also produces a bigger cloud than the Cue, so I won't be able to use it in the office without anyone noticing. The custom charger will also become a hassle for obvious reasons. Only upside it that it's easier to see juice level in the Vuse's pods.
> 
> Sorry to be the negative/whiny one. But the Vuse is a step backwards imo. Might be a great device for someone not used to the Cue and Cliq.



@Superman182 the Twisp guy was correct. The Cue (and Cliq) devices have been replaced by the Vuse e-pod.


----------



## Superman182 (27/5/21)

Hooked said:


> @Superman182 the Twisp guy was correct. The Cue (and Cliq) devices have been replaced by the Vuse e-pod.



Why do you reply stating the obvious? Wanna up those points I see.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Hooked (28/5/21)

Superman182 said:


> Why do you reply stating the obvious? Wanna up those points I see.



You are new on this forum and it's clear that you have much to learn. Lesson 1: On *this* forum nastiness isn't tolerated. 

I was replying to your statement that, "I must have misunderstood the guy yesterday as I asked to rather exchange it for another Cue but was informed they don't sell the Cue anymore."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/6/21)

Just my 5 cents worth on the Vuse ePod 2:

Got one a couple of weeks back when I was on a road trip and only ran podkits, for the price I paid I was not expecting fireworks or it to replace any of my other devices, but I wanted to see what it does. Got 2 packs of pods, Mixed Berry and Rich Tobacco. First ran the tobacco, pod lasted me almost a week. Berry lasted me 4 days only and compared to the original Rebel flavor it was a bit bland. The pod sits loose in the device, not falling out loose, but it moves around. The charger as well feels like it is not secure, yet it is. Makes sense? Anyone who has tried the Vuse will know exactly what I mean by it. The device itself is sturdy and the mouthpiece is comfortable. Battery life is quite decent and on rotation with other devices can last longer than 2 days. It is even IPX4 rated (splash resistant), not that I will be splashing about with any vape gear any time soon (especially in winter).

Like I said, it wont replace any of my other devices (podkits included) but it does exactly what it was designed for. In my opinion it is not a device for long-time vapers, but will definitely be worth it for the smokers wanting to kick the habit of them stinkies.

That said, I will most likely try one or two of the other flavors as well and then keep stocking up on the tobacco for as long as the device keeps running. It is a handy little device to just chuck in the pocket or have in the car for a quick drive, super stealthy and bare basic to use. Is it better than the Cue? For me it was much of a muchness. Will it be worthwhile to have an option of refilling the pods? No. 

This is the first of what we can expect to be many more innovations to still come from the House of Vuse (ex Twisp) and we can expect to see them growing from strength to strength with some new options to come. Would love to see what they do next.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (6/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Just my 5 cents worth on the Vuse ePod 2:
> 
> Got one a couple of weeks back when I was on a road trip and only ran podkits, for the price I paid I was not expecting fireworks or it to replace any of my other devices, but I wanted to see what it does. Got 2 packs of pods, Mixed Berry and Rich Tobacco. First ran the tobacco, pod lasted me almost a week. Berry lasted me 4 days only and compared to the original Rebel flavor it was a bit bland. The pod sits loose in the device, not falling out loose, but it moves around. The charger as well feels like it is not secure, yet it is. Makes sense? Anyone who has tried the Vuse will know exactly what I mean by it. The device itself is sturdy and the mouthpiece is comfortable. Battery life is quite decent and on rotation with other devices can last longer than 2 days. It is even IPX4 rated (splash resistant), not that I will be splashing about with any vape gear any time soon (especially in winter).
> 
> ...



Ok so I'm doing the exchange. Rather have it then not being able to find cue pods.
The Cue and tobacco#1 is what got me kicking the habit and saved me countless other times. I just hope the tobacco recipe is still the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (21/6/21)

*Vype Becomes Vuse In The UK*
https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2021-06-15_vype-becomes-vuse-in-the-uk.html
15 June 2021

"Vype is being rebranded a Vuse in the UK as part of British American Tobacco’s (BAT) transformation and focus on ‘new categories’ following a 44% year-on-year growth...

Vuse is the biggest closed system vaping offered in the UK with a market-leading share of overall sales (44.2%) ..."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

